# Rescued feral cat under house in Mississippi



## Luciannadoll (Jul 15, 2021)

Boyfriend caught him on his visit with dad last year in Mississippi and brought him home to our family in Michigan. We love him lots. He is very beautiful. Anyone know what breed he might be ?


----------



## Luciannadoll (Jul 15, 2021)

.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Not sure what breed he is but he is adorable!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Wow how gorgeous is that cat! I don't know what breed the cat is and being feral he may very well be a complete mongrel mix, but he looks fantastic. If you don't ever figure out a breed to call this cat, make something up just for fun. This cat looks like a purebred _something!_


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

He's beautiful AND adorable! Good for you and your boyfriend for rescuing and adopting him! I don't know what breed he is. Must google!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

I googled. Still don't know breed, but I'd say he's a very light gray tabby which basically describes his pretty coloring. On a personal note, I did come across something very interesting. My Katie is a gray and white tabby and...

*"Gray tabbies* are usually friendly, but often lazy. In different parts of the world, most *gray tabby cats* are known to get along with people very well. But since they are friendly and affectionate, they do not exert much effort physically".

Well THAT explains a lot!


----------

